
Futures and gRPC in Rust - ngaut
https://pingcap.github.io/blog/2017/09/12/futuresandgrpc/
======
jinqueeny
We have also implemented a Rust wrapper of gRPC Core:
[https://github.com/pingcap/grpc-rs](https://github.com/pingcap/grpc-rs)

